
Frames of Consciousness - anarbadalov
https://aeon.co/essays/to-say-what-consciousness-is-science-explores-where-it-isnt
======
anarbadalov
sorry, the title doesn't give you much. Subheading: "Can electrical impulses
in the brain explain the stuff that dreams are made on? What a new
consciousness-detector reveals"

